# 500 gallon



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i just bought a 500 gallon tank for 850.00 i know great price its payed for i just cant take it home its got like 1 inch thick glass or atleast 3/4 can somebody give me some suggestions as to how much this thing weighs and how to get it from the store and to the truck wth this thing has an overflow box and the tubes are sticking out under the tank so i had them remove them ill reinstall them later also the tank is sitting on foam and then the stand and i think it stuck together cause it has been in the store for about 8 years im probley going to resilicone it if thats possible just so i dont fill it up and i have a leek or something anybody with any helpfull tips or advice on any of this please respond this tank is 10 feet long and i guessing with the width and hight but id have to say 3 feet wide and atleast 3 feet high maybe a little bigger

also how big of a gallon sump should i run on this thing

and if i do re silicone it it does not have a brace around bottom is this nessacery or not if i take off old silicone with a razor blade and clean surface will the tank fall apart before i get to silicone it again or what i deff dont want to screw this up


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

youd better be putting that on concrete cause itll blow right through your floor! possibly causing serious injury mabye death and i am not joking as for moving it just get 4-6 buddies one with a truck with an 8 foot bed, set it in there with the tailgateOPEN and drive home really carefully. who gives a shizt bout the people behind you, you got a 500! gallon tank bitches LOL the tanks weight should keep it in place in teh truck.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> youd better be putting that on concrete cause itll blow right through your floor! possibly causing serious injury mabye death and i am not joking as for moving it just get 4 buddies one with a truck with an 8 foot bed, set it in there with the tailgate closed and drive home really carefully. who gives a shizt bout the people behind you, you got a 500! gallon tank bitches LOL


its going on my front porch cement bottom and a roof over it im gonna inclose with folding glass doors or something like it


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

is your front porch enclosed? with heat?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I would PM AKSKIRMISH, he recently moved a 500g, diff dimensions I think though, but im sure hed have some pointers for ya.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

my guess would be 600lbs. 5-6 people would be nice. 
maybe a 40gal. breeder would work for a sump


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

if its 36" it wont fit through a standard door you need french doors. 30" is gonna be a big enough pain with 4 people just trying to shift around to get through the door


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Canso said:


> if its 36" it wont fit through a standard door you need french doors. 30" is gonna be a big enough pain with 4 people just trying to shift around to get through the door


its not inclosed yet im gonna enclose the porch around the tank im not planning on moving any time soon


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

just enclose the whole porch and add heat itd proly be just a expensive as building a custom enclosure just for the tank and you could party out there lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mine has 3/4 inch glass-
Grant you it is-
6 foot long X 4 foot wide X 3 foot tall-But lets just say mine took a forklift and pallet jack to move...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ak help me here please about resilicone


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on the awesome giant tank!








I'd say all it would take to move it would be a bunch of people and carefull handling.
Now, it's time for a math lesson:
Water weighs 8.5lbs/gallon
500 gallons x 8.5lbs/gallon = 4250lbs (or just a smidge over 2 TONS)
If your measurments are correct, and the tank is 10' x 3', that's 30 sq ft.
4250lbs/30sq ft= 141lbs/sq ft of floor load which is roughly 3 TIMES what a modern bedroom floor is designed to handle. If you live in an older house, the design load could be even less. 
In other words, scotty's right, be VERY CAREFUL where you put that thing. It's freaking awesome that you got something like that (I dream of owning a tank that size) just make sure you set it up somewhere where it can't go through the floor.
--<edit>--
I re-siliconed a small (30 long) tank once, I scraped the old stuff out first, made sure the new stuff was squished into the corners really good, and it held up fine for about a year.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> ak help me here please about resilicone


I know nothing about it unfortunately----I'm not the crafty type at all Sir....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And actually they tell you not to worry about just the water weight...a good estimate is around 10 lbs./gallon...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

how much do you think it weighs ak and also how many people safely could move this thing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

scotty said:


> just enclose the whole porch and add heat itd proly be just a expensive as building a custom enclosure just for the tank and you could party out there lol


I heat mine with only 2 300 titanium heaters.....Grant you though that the bottom of my stand has been lined with Insulation panels..

So it's going to take a bit more-----I would look into a pair of the 1000 watt titaniums...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd ballpark it an anywhere between 300lbs-500lbs. Anything that long, I'd get at least 6 people under it no matter what it weighs, just because it's so big and fragile.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'd ballpark it an anywhere between 300lbs-500lbs. Anything that long, I'd get at least 6 people under it no matter what it weighs, just because it's so big and fragile.


thats not so bad i was thinking 1000 pds

i got some big friends and cousins

ak if i paint the back and side of tank with like 5 coats would that help insulation also how bigs the sump on yours or what kind of filter are you runing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> I'd ballpark it an anywhere between 300lbs-500lbs. Anything that long, I'd get at least 6 people under it no matter what it weighs, just because it's so big and fragile.


I wish mine only weighed that-I dont really see how mine could be that different-
Mine was certainly not being moved by man power....

But if it only weighs this much-A few(5 to 6) friends and brew for the evening should get it in just fine one would think...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.
--<edit>--
Hey AK, like I said I was just ball parking. I'd guess you're probably more on the mark then me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> I'd ballpark it an anywhere between 300lbs-500lbs. Anything that long, I'd get at least 6 people under it no matter what it weighs, just because it's so big and fragile.


thats not so bad i was thinking 1000 pds

i got some big friends and cousins

ak if i paint the back and side of tank with like 5 coats would that help insulation also how bigs the sump on yours or what kind of filter are you runing
[/quote]

It would help greatly-Although I dont think one would need that many coats...

My sump is under filtered for this setup-
I take it you will be stocking Piranha's in it?

N e how my sump is roughly-
3 foot long by 2 foot tall by 2 foot wide
I dont have a clue on what that works out to be....
But it can't handle the bio load of my tank right now-I have added filtration on it to keep up with things...It is one thing in the near future that I will be working on-But once again nothing up here is cheap.So it will cost me a fortune to due this....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.


i have a xp4 to and 3 of then wont give me the filtration im gonna need for 20 cariba and 500 gallons id need like 10 of them at least i think


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.
> --<edit>--
> *Hey AK, like I said I was just ball parking. I'd guess you're probably more on the mark then me*.


Unfortunately,I know nothing about glass-
I just once again know that "Mine" was not being moved by man power....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks ak so a 75 gallon will do that works i got one of those


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

my 300gal. weighs over 450lbs
so i'm sure your 500gal is going to be 600+lbs


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.


i have a xp4 to and 3 of then wont give me the filtration im gonna need for 20 cariba and 500 gallons id need like 10 of them at least i think
[/quote]

I highly suggest-
One spend amount of time looking the web on filtering a 500 gal tank-
there is alot of monster idea's out their.....
Really take the time and build it right the first time-
Cause I have a feeling your right here-
your gonna need a good amount of filtration here----

I seen a guy on another forum that is filtering a 500 gal tank also-
Just to give you an idea of his filtration-
It is roughly two individual stacks about 6 to 7 foot high 3 foot squared...Many people are running similar volumes out there when filtering their tank this large-
I will be building something similar for mine also....But it will only be one large sump not two....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.


i have a xp4 to and 3 of then wont give me the filtration im gonna need for 20 cariba and 500 gallons id need like 10 of them at least i think
[/quote]
Wow dude you're going to need a 100 gallon tank to make into a filter for your tank LOL.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.


i have a xp4 to and 3 of then wont give me the filtration im gonna need for 20 cariba and 500 gallons id need like 10 of them at least i think
[/quote]
Wow dude you're going to need a 100 gallon tank to make into a filter for your tank LOL.
[/quote]

i got the 125 if need be i wanta have the water flow through atleast 1 foot by 1 foot thick of foam or pads then the bio


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

make sure you add an automatic water changer.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> I'm using a canister filter right now--Rena XP2. It's bigger cousin, the XP4, is rated for (I think) a 265 gallon tank. They go for about $200 a piece. They're awesome filters, easy to set up, easy to maintain, and they do all your filtering (bio, chem, and mech) in one big plastic box. All the media comes in these little bags you just set in baskets inside the filter. Also, I'm fairly new to this hobby, so if I can figure it out, I'm sure someone who's buying a 500 gallon tank could lol.


i have a xp4 to and 3 of then wont give me the filtration im gonna need for 20 cariba and 500 gallons id need like 10 of them at least i think
[/quote]
Wow dude you're going to need a 100 gallon tank to make into a filter for your tank LOL.
[/quote]

i got the 125 if need be i wanta have the water flow through atleast 1 foot by 1 foot thick of foam or pads then the bio
[/quote]
Start to also think about nice huge water pump for your sump.....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

the tank has 3 holes one the left side and 3 on the right side the overflow is on the left but so are the inlets and im not sure what the left side holes are for


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> the tank has 3 holes one the left side and 3 on the right side the overflow is on the left but so are the inlets and im not sure what the left side holes are for


Can't help ya bit there unfortunately...
Mine are comming up through the bottom-Hence the reason why I use huge river rock in mine...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> the tank has 3 holes one the left side and 3 on the right side the overflow is on the left but so are the inlets and im not sure what the left side holes are for


Can't help ya bit there unfortunately...
Mine are comming up through the bottom-Hence the reason why I use huge river rock in mine...
[/quote]

thats what i ment the left and right side bottom


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

dude just get a 55 gal tank and read these forums alot.you're going to have these fish for 4-5 years, if you can take care of them right, proly way longer. dont get in over your head it takes alot of work start small and upgrade. 55gals is PLENTY for a starter i would even go smaller with 1-2 fish. **** luck


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> dude just get a 55 gal tank and read these forums alot.you're going to have these fish for 4-5 years, if you can take care of them right, proly way longer. dont get in over your head it takes alot of work start small and upgrade. 55gals is PLENTY for a starter i would even go smaller with 1-2 fish. **** luck


look man i have 11 cariba a 125 gallon tank a 75 with a 9 inch rhom how much smaller could i posably start i already own the 500 gallon i just have to get it to my house i bin in piranhas for 5 years or so read the sig


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

Canso said:


> make sure you add an automatic water changer.


yeah def an automatic water changer, it saves me like 15 mins and its relatively cheap i got mine for around 18.99 plus tax of course


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

scotty said:


> dude just get a 55 gal tank and read these forums alot.you're going to have these fish for 4-5 years, if you can take care of them right, proly way longer. dont get in over your head it takes alot of work start small and upgrade. 55gals is PLENTY for a starter i would even go smaller with 1-2 fish. **** luck


Bigger is always better man. 55s arent even meant for piranhas.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

if you have 11 cariba 3-4 in a 125 thats too many.just my opinion though


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> if you have 11 cariba 3-4 in a 125 thats too many.just my opinion though


hence the 500 gallon


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok ithink i figured it out im gonna get dollies at the store im gonna get the tank and stand on to the dollies wheel that sucker out of store up to dodge ram 2500 some how push the tank off the stand into bed of truck and put stand into chevy truck then drive to house ill only have to move the tank less than 10 feet up 3 steps and onto stand i might even be able to back the truck up on the curb and with in 3 feet to stand a quick burst of energy and the right side of tank will go onto the stand than push whole thing onto stand done stick my 75 with a plexieglass divider for foam pads and then bioballs and then to sump pump backinto tank im gonna need some major lighting for this tank paint tank for insulation also paint 75 gallon sump completely for insulation maybe even foam that thing if two 300 watts heats ak then it should work for mine with same insulation applyed 
add gravel add plants add fish walla a master piece now if i can just get the tank to see my vision hahahaah


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i wanna see pics and when you post em make sure and make it obvious . good luck. does the store have a loading dock?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> i wanna see pics and when you post em make sure and make it obvious . good luck. does the store have a loading dock?


no i think im gonna attemp this on friday my cousin vinny hahah is off from work also by then i can round up about 4 or 5 people plus me but deffinatly pics will be up by saturday with no water cause im gonna re silicone it just to make sure it isnt gonna leek in a couple months


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

wow 500g i just bought a 190 and thought i was all high and mighty

/is jealous

/wants to see pics of this monster


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> wow 500g i just bought a 190 and thought i was all high and mighty
> 
> /is jealous
> 
> /wants to see pics of this monster


i was thinking friday but im a jumpy a-s dude i might just get this put together sooner if any body lives close and wants to help for a case of beer pm me

there will be pics and with a tape measurer so the haters cant say squat


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Glass has a specific gravity of 2.8 and if the dimensions are 96X48X25 you could expect 900 to 1000 lb depending on extra glass on top for a thickness of 3/4 inch.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

shanker said:


> Glass has a specific gravity of 2.8 and if the dimensions are 96X48X25 you could expect 900 to 1000 lb depending on extra glass on top for a thickness of 3/4 inch.


i think it 10L3w3h are the demenisions but wow that would still make this thing 800pds according to your math thats fing heavy man i might have to take this thing apart and then assemble it at home on the stand still totally worth it for 850 i saved what like 2-3 thousand or maybe 4 thousand thers only 1 support on top i think im gonna build braces for the top and bottom

any body got any info on how to put it back together do i need to apply a special glue to the seems and then silicone it once its together whats this process like and what will i need


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow great find great price as well can't wait to see the pics some day i hope t get one that big as well good luck with it...............

Glasscages has a 500g 96x48x25 for $2000 plus $300 shipped to a location 2 hours from my home I'm going to have the same problem getting the 300g I want from them home so I'm diffantlly paying attention.........


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> i just bought a 500 gallon tank for 850.00 i know great price its payed for i just cant take it home its got like 1 inch thick glass or atleast 3/4 can somebody give me some suggestions as to how much this thing weighs and how to get it from the store and to the truck wth this thing has an overflow box and the tubes are sticking out under the tank so i had them remove them ill reinstall them later also the tank is sitting on foam and then the stand and i think it stuck together cause it has been in the store for about 8 years im probley going to resilicone it if thats possible just so i dont fill it up and i have a leek or something anybody with any helpfull tips or advice on any of this please respond this tank is 10 feet long and i guessing with the width and hight but id have to say 3 feet wide and atleast 3 feet high maybe a little bigger
> 
> also how big of a gallon sump should i run on this thing
> 
> and if i do re silicone it it does not have a brace around bottom is this nessacery or not if i take off old silicone with a razor blade and clean surface will the tank fall apart before i get to silicone it again or what i deff dont want to screw this up


wow thast a big tank how would you drain somthing like that every week and clean gavel, i want to know because im getting a 240g tank and would like to know the best way to drain weekely and clean


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> Glass has a specific gravity of 2.8 and if the dimensions are 96X48X25 you could expect 900 to 1000 lb depending on extra glass on top for a thickness of 3/4 inch.


i think it 10L3w3h are the demenisions but wow that would still make this thing 800pds according to your math thats fing heavy man i might have to take this thing apart and then assemble it at home on the stand still totally worth it for 850 i saved what like 2-3 thousand or maybe 4 thousand thers only 1 support on top i think im gonna build braces for the top and bottom

any body got any info on how to put it back together do i need to apply a special glue to the seems and then silicone it once its together whats this process like and what will i need
[/quote]

1179.36	lbs	10	3	3	2.8	0.0625	673.2	gallons
Those are great dimensions for a piranha tank but you can't get the damn thing through a standard sized doorway. Good luck.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW man i cant wait to see this huge caribe tank, this is gonna be sick!


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so jealous right now...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cant wait for pics!







That is an incredible size tank!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

some one better help with this question or im not gonna be able to even get it home wth

is there an adhesive used between the seems of this tank other words is adhesive used in the joints were the glass meets the glass i now it gets silicone but thats on the inside what glues the tank together i seriously dought that a bead of silicone is gonna keep this tank from exploding with 5000 pds of water in it

im trying to take the tank apart and just carry the pieces of glass home and then reconstruct if this tank does weighs 1000 pds i dought im gonna get enough people to lift this thing

dont worry though im not a quiter and never have bin one way or the other this tank is going on my porch if someone could help with these question i would be super apprecitive


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry I can not help there-


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

The density of glass changes depending on what the materials used to make it are. "Properties such as density and melting point vary greatly depending on the material added to the silica: density can range from light display glass with 2.37 g/cm³ to high lead-content flint glass with 7.2 g/cm³"

So lets assume here that the glass weighs say 4 g/cm³. Not basing this on anything because i couldnt find a site that said what the weight of aquarium grade glass was.

First find the total surface area of glass:

Sides Ends Bottom
(120*36*2)+(36*36*2)+(120*36)=15552in²

Now change area into volume, assuming all glass is 3/4 inch, bottom plate my be thinner but we dont know that:

15552in²*0.75=11664in³

Since there are 2.54cm³ in 1in³ we have to multiply by that:

11664*16.387=191138cm³ roughly

Since we are assuming the weight of aquarium grade glass is 4g/cm³ multiply by 4:

191138*4=764552g

And since 454 grams make up 1 pound...:

764552/454=1684lbs

Have fun moving that with 6 or 8 guys









Oh yeah and pictures when its got the 20 caribe in it


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> some one better help with this question or im not gonna be able to even get it home wth
> 
> is there an adhesive used between the seems of this tank other words is adhesive used in the joints were the glass meets the glass i now it gets silicone but thats on the inside what glues the tank together i seriously dought that a bead of silicone is gonna keep this tank from exploding with 5000 pds of water in it
> 
> ...


bump awnser this


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Might be beneficial to just look into renting a uhual (big enough) and a forklift-
It's the safest way to do it....That way it could just be moved all at once and worry free-
Yeah it will cost you a bit more money-But in the end it will be worth it...

There is no easy way to do n e thing with a tank this size-


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Might be beneficial to just look into renting a uhual (big enough) and a forklift-
> It's the safest way to do it....That way it could just be moved all at once and worry free-
> Yeah it will cost you a bit more money-But in the end it will be worth it...
> 
> There is no easy way to do n e thing with a tank this size-


no forklift is gonna get this thing were it needs to go or i deff would pay the extra mula 
my porch is at a werid angle so it would need to be picked up by one of the ends


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> is there an adhesive used between the seems of this tank other words is adhesive used in the joints were the glass meets the glass i now it gets silicone but thats on the inside what glues the tank together i seriously dought that a bead of silicone is gonna keep this tank from exploding with 5000 pds of water in it


Well keep in mind the surface area you have. You have roughly 11000in² not including the bottom part to dissipate that water weight. So on average the psi of force on the glass is going to be like .5psi. Obviously theres gonna be more pressure on the glass on the bottom, but .5 is the average. To answer your question about silicone, i was under the impression thats all that is needed to seal the joints of a glass aquarium.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> is there an adhesive used between the seems of this tank other words is adhesive used in the joints were the glass meets the glass i now it gets silicone but thats on the inside what glues the tank together i seriously dought that a bead of silicone is gonna keep this tank from exploding with 5000 pds of water in it


Well keep in mind the surface area you have. You have roughly 11000in² not including the bottom part to dissipate that water weight. So on average the psi of force on the glass is going to be like .5psi. Obviously theres gonna be more pressure on the glass on the bottom, but .5 is the average. To answer your question about silicone, i was under the impression thats all that is needed to seal the joints of a glass aquarium.
[/quote]

thanks truly nevermind on that note im gonna try and move this thing with man power it that doesnt work will be taking apart the tank and bringing home the glass and ether making 3 500 gallon ponds in the basement with glass viewing windows or ill have 1 500 gallon glass tank as this monster is already payed for no turning back now


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck, I'm happy for you


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i would at least give it a go with man power

a tank that size you could get 10 dudes to move it

just remeber rome wasnt built in day

its to much hassle to strip it down and re do it

if that was the case you could of built your own tank for cheaper

so i say man up and move that bitch


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> i would at least give it a go with man power
> 
> a tank that size you could get 10 dudes to move it
> 
> just remeber rome wasnt built in day


true i gonna even if i have to hire street bums hahaaah or winos hahahaha i will get r done


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

my 300 is held together with GE#1 silicone and that’s it. no special glue.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Canso said:


> my 300 is held together with GE#1 silicone and that's it. no special glue.


thanks canso so that is it if i cant move whole i will move separete and then make whole hahha

if it is gods will it will be done hahaah it i build it they will come


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

well how tall is your porch? If you had the thing in the bed of a pickup would you be able to back the pickup to the stairs of the porch and get some guys to push it out? If you got some 1" wooden dowels or so, over 3' long, say 10 of them, and put them in the box. Then you could set the tank down on them, then use bungee cords to hold the tank in, while you drive home. Then undo bungee cords and push it onto the porch. Im pretty sure this is how the egyptians moved all the stones for their pyramids (without the help of a dodge ram or equivalent haha)
and it worked for them. Or you could rent a forklift once u got the tank on your front lawn on some 4X4's and get some rigging slings, and put a sling under either end, and sling them over the forks. Some forklifts can raise their forks pretty tall, and if you got some, say 20' long slings you would probably be able to hold it close enough to the forks that you could get it under any canopy the porch probably has. There is always more then one way to skin a cat, just gotta think outside the box sometimes.

Hope my wacky ideas might help


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> well how tall is your porch? If you had the thing in the bed of a pickup would you be able to back the pickup to the stairs of the porch and get some guys to push it out? If you got some 1" wooden dowels or so, over 3' long, say 10 of them, and put them in the box. Then you could set the tank down on them, then use bungee cords to hold the tank in, while you drive home. Then undo bungee cords and push it onto the porch. Im pretty sure this is how the egyptians moved all the stones for their pyramids (without the help of a dodge ram or equivalent haha)
> and it worked for them. Or you could rent a forklift once u got the tank on your front lawn on some 4X4's and get some rigging slings, and put a sling under either end, and sling them over the forks. Some forklifts can raise their forks pretty tall, and if you got some, say 20' long slings you would probably be able to hold it close enough to the forks that you could get it under any canopy the porch probably has. There is always more then one way to skin a cat, just gotta think outside the box sometimes.
> 
> Hope my wacky ideas might help


me and you both ive got wacky ideas too just think i payed for a 500 gallon tank and diddnt even consider the fack that i was gonna have to get it home ahahahahaha
this better work out or im gonna bring my fish to there petstore and keep them in my tank hahaahah


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

tiran said:


> i just bought a 500 gallon tank for 850.00 i know great price its payed for i just cant take it home its got like 1 inch thick glass or atleast 3/4 can somebody give me some suggestions as to how much this thing weighs and how to get it from the store and to the truck wth this thing has an overflow box and the tubes are sticking out under the tank so i had them remove them ill reinstall them later also the tank is sitting on foam and then the stand and i think it stuck together cause it has been in the store for about 8 years im probley going to resilicone it if thats possible just so i dont fill it up and i have a leek or something anybody with any helpfull tips or advice on any of this please respond this tank is 10 feet long and i guessing with the width and hight but id have to say 3 feet wide and atleast 3 feet high maybe a little bigger
> 
> also how big of a gallon sump should i run on this thing
> 
> and if i do re silicone it it does not have a brace around bottom is this nessacery or not if i take off old silicone with a razor blade and clean surface will the tank fall apart before i get to silicone it again or what i deff dont want to screw this up


wow thast a big tank how would you drain somthing like that every week and clean gavel, i want to know because im getting a 240g tank and would like to know the *best way to drain weekely and clean*[/quote]

You have a lot to learn


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmmm, for fun lets see how close my rough glass weight comes... I work in the window/glass industry.

The only unknown that I can see right now is the 3/4" thick glass... but lets just say its all 3/4"

Glass weighs .5lb/mm/sq ft (1/2 pound per millimetre per square foot) Sorry about the MM but thats how we do things here...

so we have 
FRONT BACK, AND BOTTOM = 10x3 = 30 sq/ft x 2 = 90SQ FT
ENDS = 3x3 = 9SQ FT x2 = 18 SQ FT
(I am guessing no lid?)

Total = 108SQFT

3/4" glass = 19.05mm

9.525 pounds per SQ FT

=9.525*108 = 1028 LBS

CK


----------

